
The new contribution workflow for Gnome - buovjaga
https://csorianognome.wordpress.com/2017/04/07/the-new-contribution-workflow-for-gnome/
======
TaylorAlexander
This looks great. I've been kind of interested in contributing to gnome or
something similar for a while, and this looks like it should be dead simple to
do.

This also seems new (to me) for an open source project to do, and I'm curious
to see how it will turn out for them.

------
Klasiaster
Directly to the wiki page:
[https://wiki.gnome.org/Newcomers/](https://wiki.gnome.org/Newcomers/)

